# Utah jazz vs. Miami Heat



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow. Our jazz got all over the heat tonight. Glad we could hang on for the win. When mo williams gets back maybe we can really get rolling.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is amazing how they can pull off an upset in a big one like this and then have a major let down against a less than average team a mere 5 days later. Good win!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The Jazz are like watching a drunk parent at parent teachers conference. you're glad they showed but you're embarrassed they showed all at the same time. 

My guess is they'll make the playoffs but lose bad in the first round. Hope im wrong


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was at the game last night and the Jazz came to play. The Heat just had no answer for Al Jefferson. He's such a beast down low when he brings his full effort. Last night he brought it all. Paul Millsap and DeMarre Carroll were working _soooo_ hard on the defensive end.

Then Hayward and Foye were hitting three pointers early and, beyond making extra points, it just opened things up for Big Al down low. It makes such a difference for him when the opposing guards and wings are afraid to cheat down for the double team.

The thing is that the Heat's big men are soft. Chris Bosh is such a wimp. The guy is 6'11" tall and he had 1 rebound last night in 27 minutes of play. One! The Jazz can give the Heat fits right where the Heat are the weakest. Utah has 4 good big guys with 24 fouls to give. The Heat have Bosh the wimp.

The score would have been a different story if Dwayne Wade or Ray Allen or Rashard Lewis or anybody other than LeBron had decided to show up. Their whole team other than Lebron James looked lethargic and disinterested. Some of them tried to show up at the end but it was too little, too late.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh...The Jazz still need a point guard. I believe with all of my heart that the Jazz are playing with the worst point guards in the league right now.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

BirdDogger said:


> Oh...The Jazz still need a point guard. I believe with all of my heart that the Jazz are playing with the worst point guards in the league right now.


Well when Randy Foye is on, he's on. When he isn't he isn't. :idea: :lol: Like i said, when Mo Williams gets better I believe we will rock.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Well when Randy Foye is on, he's on. When he isn't he isn't. Like i said, when Mo Williams gets better I believe we will rock.


I agree that Randy Foye is a nice piece to have. He can definitely get streaky hot. You are right that Mo is a much better point guard. Foye is a better spot up shooter and is better playing the shooting guard position. Foye is not a great passer, as evidenced by his average this year of 1.8 assists per game in 27 minutes of playing time.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Agreed, BirdDogger. Al jefferson even has more assists than randy foye :lol: Foye has to start distributing the ball more and not taking as many pull up threes when he's cold on them. What does everybody here think the jazz should do concerning trades?


----------



## SeanRussell (Jan 17, 2013)

Miami Heat has already blown hot air of win. So, its now too difficult for jazz to withstand and take over.
-------------
load board


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

SeanRussell said:


> Miami Heat has already blown hot air of win. So, its now too difficult for jazz to withstand and take over.


Thank you, Sean for that insightful comment. What do you think the Jazz should do approaching the trade deadline?

Oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Did anyone notice that Enes Kanter scored a couple of buckets last night by using the Al Jefferson signature "Weezy" shot? The Turk is learning some post moves! :lol: 

I would not trade one of the big men on the team unless I were trading for a high draft pick (Trey Burke + a role player) or a young point guard like a Bledsoe. Danny Granger might look good in a Jazz uniform if his knee holds up. The team misses AK in a bad, bad way (not the salary; the energy).


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I think the one trade I would make is at the coach position if only it were possible. Trade Corbin for a coach who makes substitutions based on match ups and not just on a minutes played basis. It would also be nice to have young players who bring energy and desire into the game (Burkes) get some of the minutes that a couple of sad, slow, horrible shooting points guards are getting now. I think Tinsley and Watson have a place, but lets allow Burkes to work at the point and see what he can do.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Name the lottery pick from 2011 draft who shoots a piddly 36% from the field and a horrific 24% from behind the three point line, yet whose legion of fans continually clamor for him to get more playing time...



It's none other than our own Alec Burks. If I were the GM of the Jazz I would trade that guy so fast it would make his head spin. Now that I've gone public with my feelings he'll probably turn into an All-Star, but I don't think so. Alec's shooting form does not appear to be broken, but it's not beautiful either. Karl Malone completely changed his shot and became a HOF player because of those changes. For some reason I don't see Alec going through all that change. Maybe I'm wrong...

Fans are always looking for the next big thing. I might be the one and only Jazz fan who doesn't think Alec is it. He can dribble and drive on about anyone, but he can't hit the broad side of the barn when he lets it fly. The ball has to go through the hoop to get points. The Jazz tend to get so hung up on other qualities when they draft. It drives me nuts.


----------

